
Build a super fast deep learning machine for under $1,000 - ghosthamlet
https://www.oreilly.com/learning/build-a-super-fast-deep-learning-machine-for-under-1000
======
blackstack
He should have gone with an AMD processor. They multithread better, have
better on chip GPU processing and would be a better choice for machine
learning setups.

